
The Inslaw Octopus (1993) - yasp
https://www.wired.com/1993/01/inslaw/
======
yasp
Related:
[https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2013/09/the_nsa_is_br...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2013/09/the_nsa_is_brea.html#c1675826)

